# Vacaville  CA. class we just completed



## Richard King 2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello all,  I thought I would post some photo's of the last scraping and rebuilding class we just completed last Sunday.   Vacaville is about 1 hour northeast of San Francisco.

Rex and Mike, Jon, Jim, Bob and a couple of others I think came to the class.  John York (Benchee) and Mike Walton (Ultra) loaned us tools.   Thanks everyone. 

In the next couple of months I will be teaching 3 classes;  
5 days in Springfield VT a 2 - 5 day classes in Oakland CA.  We have a couple of more slots open in both cities. 

I'm not sure if he is a member, but You Tuber Tom Lipton (Oxtool) was one of the students.  My son Alex helped me with this class and he and I had a great time.  Not to often a Father and son can get away like we did.  It was nice I never had to drive all week and he helped lift the tools.  I taught him to scrape years ago and he is now talking about continuing the classes after I retire.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like you guys worked hard and had fun.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 12, 2018)

Like the idea of passing the torch. 
Nice spacious shop.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes we had a good time plus I ate way to much...lol.....Alex was on vacation....me too compared to 15 degree's and snow back here in MN.
We took a day's vacation and drove down to Golden Gate Bridge  and then drove up the coast visiting Wuir Woods National Park and saw these huge Redwood tree's and after drove up the ocean road I think it's number 1.  He drove, I rode..lol  and went to a seafood resturauant  and had some yummy food, next day we flew home.


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 14, 2018)

It was educational, interesting and actually fun, even though I wasn’t able to fully master the art of scraping over the five days.  Great group of people too.  Thanks Richard and Alex.

Oh, and now I have a certificate that says I’ve completed training in scraping and machine reconditioning.  So don’t anybody here on the forum ever disagree with me unless you can show your bonafides too.

Jon


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 14, 2018)

Although i was only able to rub elbows for a day this time, it was great to see you again Richard!
it's always nice to see Tom, Jim ,Paul , Jon, Bob , David & Rex
It was nice to meet Alex, Mike, Adam and Bill Too!

Here are some pix i took!








i wish i could have spent the week again!

i hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 15, 2018)

We will be doing another class in Petaluma May 15 - 19.  A fellow who builds steel Guitars has volunteered his shop after we filled up the May 9-13 Oakland Class.  He has a nice shop.   shoot me an email and if you want drop by.  

Nice pictures 

I wonder what the bright light is on the one picture?   I don't think I was holding a light.   some sort of reflection ??


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 15, 2018)

gee, richard, i thought you had red hair?


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 15, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 15, 2018)

eeler1 said:


> gee, richard, i thought you had red hair?


I thought I did, too...


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 15, 2018)

LOL....that one You Tube show was done during the May 2016 class at Peter Rosses down in North Carolina.   The week before my wife had just come back from a cruise and I had my hair touched up a bit.....a reconditioning of my hair..LOL...   The ones in the pictures are my real self but I do need a haircut.      Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is a nice You Tube show from one of the students.  Thanks Tom !


----------



## eeler1 (Apr 18, 2018)

More Vacaville class video here;


----------



## middle.road (Nov 26, 2018)

Funny, Bob's voice matches what I had in my mind. That's kinda scary isn't it? 

I've been binge watching any scraping videos I could find since I tore down the saddle on the lathe.
(Honey is now requesting that I use ear buds...)
This pair just showed up in my YouTube searches today.
One common denominator that I believe I've determined, is that the camaraderie within a class(es) looks to be very decent.
And I have the feeling that the Sacramento HM group beats any group around here hands down...


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 27, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Funny, Bob's voice matches what I had in my mind. That's kinda scary isn't it?


Scares me, too...  Who is that old man???



middle.road said:


> And I have the feeling that the Sacramento HM group beats any group around here hands down...


More than Sacramento.  31 of us now, spread over an unbelievably wide area (400 mile circle?), started by 3 of us several years ago.  Great energy and helpful companionship for a group with no rules whatsoever, and no leader.  It has been a continuing incredible success.  We meet typically once a month, which is mostly just machinist talk and getting to know each other, and having fun.  The real value comes with the help given to others, whether it be learning how to buy or use a machine, help to pick up a machine, field trips to cool destinations, tool gifts to others, or whatever.  Companionship in a hobby that is often lonely.  Nearly all of the group are members of H-M.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 27, 2018)

Ahem, I propose that we cease use of the term 'old' henceforth...


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 27, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Ahem, I propose that we cease use of the term 'old' henceforth...
> 
> View attachment 280860


Whatever.  If the shoe fits...


----------



## Sblack (Nov 30, 2018)

how about FOG? I think it means Fine Old Gentleman .


----------

